# What should I do to cut down?



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 11, 2000)

I am about 178 with 15% body fat.  I want to cut incrase muscle mass and loose fat.  What should I do for my eating habbits?


----------



## The Master (Dec 11, 2000)

We could help more if you would post your current diet and work-out routine, in detail.

This way we can evaluate what you're currently doing right and/or wrong.


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 11, 2000)

I workout every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday for baseball training.  I also run after I workout.  Right now I am eating the following

Breakfast
1. one or two bowls of cream of wheat 
2.protein shake or three or five egg whites with salsa
3. some peanut butter

Lunch
1.Two cartons of skim milk mixed with a protein shake
2.A tuna sandwich or peanut butter sandwich
3.A Banana
4. Yogurt
Then I workout

Dinner
1.Protein shake with skim milk, peanut butter, and some pretzels
2. Chicken breast
3. Some pasta noodles
4. then a can of diced tomoatoes for the sauce

Or I have
1. Skim milk with protein
2. Beef
3. Salad with salsa and mozerrala cheese
4. Apple

But I also something eat some bad junk on these days like some diet pepsi, or cake or cookies.  I have some clue on what to eat but I need more help on what to eat to cut down and what not to eat.


----------



## The Master (Dec 11, 2000)

First, I would spread those meals out to five times per day rather than 3. Second, I would increase the protein and decrease the fat. Personally, I would lose the peanut butter all together, it's too high in fat and sugar.
How many calories are you eating per day?



[This message has been edited by The Master (edited 12-11-2000).]


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 11, 2000)

1900 calories or so.  And I will start not eating no more peanut butter and cut down on the fatty foods.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2000)

Definitely, spread out the meals to 5 or 6 per day. Not necessarily more food or calories, smaller meals more frequently.
That alone makes a huge difference.

1900 calories per day might be a bit low. When you workout on a regular basis your body is in a catabolic state, if you don't feed it, it will hold onto the fat and use the muscle as energy. You have to walk a fine line to get lean. It's difficult to keep the muscle and lose the fat simultaneously. Make sure your getting at least 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight. If possible 1 1/2 grams per pound.

You should try to do your cardio on opposite days of your weight lifting also.


----------



## The Master (Dec 13, 2000)

..


----------



## cutemonkey (Dec 14, 2000)

Yeah Mr. Baseball, I would have to say that 1900 calories for your weight may be a little low, especially if you're training.  You're going to end up losing more than just fat if you know what I getting at.  Just remember, the most important part of weightraining to acheive your goals is your diet.  It doesn't matter how much cardio you're doing, in the end, you can do 10hrs of cardio and it wouldn't matter if your diets not in check.  So, how bad do you want it?


----------



## kingshazz13 (Jan 28, 2021)

Follow a diet chart, drink lots of water and check out some latest training regimes


----------

